# Probiotics and taking antibiotics



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I had bladder surgery 3 days ago and the doctor prescribed me 2 weeks of antibiotics(cipro) as a precaution against infection. I have bad IBS-D so I dont' want it to get worse. i've taken 3 days worth of the cipro and so far so good, no IBS reaction. I went out and bought some probiotics as I know the antibiotics can kill off your good bacteria as well as the bad. Should I start taking the probiotics while I"m on the cipro or wait until the 2 weeks are finished and then start on the probiotics?These are the 2 probiotics I bought. Sisu Bon voyage. It was recommended by the girl at the healthfood store as being good for use after anitbiotics. It contains 5 billion Saccharomyces boulardii http://www.sisu.com/sisu/products/product....=402&id=228Then I also bought Renewlife Ultimate Flora as it contains 10 different strains and was also recommended as being good for use after antibiotics. http://www.renewlife.com/products/critical-care-50.aspxSo are they good? Should I start right away or wait until I'm done the antibiotics?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiAs you have recently had bladder surgery i would STRONGLY RECCOMEND that you ask you doctor before taking teh probiotics. in _*some*_ circumstances they can actually do you more harm than good. generally they will be ok to take but serious illness and things like surgery and teh meds that you take pre and post op could have a very temporary adverse reaction on your immune system. (I say this very loosely).so give your doc a ring and ask his advice, just to be on teh safe side.CheersIan


----------

